# Laser cut MDF Ceiling



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Laser Cut MDF Ceiling Installation for Wexler's by Aidlin Darling Design - Ceilings - FURFIN


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

that thing has to weigh a ton! That's a lot of MDF.

Neat idea


----------

